# Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine



## Prof. Dr. Carp (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi liebes Forum,
ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen über den Winter eine Boiliemaschine zu bauen. Hab also auch schon Millionende Internetseiten durchforstet, aber ich finde nirgendwo etwas darüber, wo man (möglichst günstig) solche Walzen dafür herbekommt.

http://www.angler-freaks.de/images/Baitmaking/DSC_0507.JPG

Könnte man solche Walzen auch iwie selbst herstellen?

Thanks für viele, hilfreiche Antworten.


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

Entweder du drechselst dir solche Walzen oder du feilst in ein Rundholz diese Kerben von Hand rein. Dann natürlich noch lackieren. Eine Drechselbank hat natürlich nicht jeder. Es müsste aber auch mit einer Handfeile gehen. Ist natürlich kraft- und zeitaufwendig.

Oder ein bisschen googlen ...

Das scheint auch noch eine Variante zu sein:
http://www.carp.de/berichte/equipment/225-professional-baitmaking.html

Kaufen ist viel zu teuer, es sei denn du kannst mal schnell so um die 1000 € locker machen |supergri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Holz ist ziemlich sicher ungeeignet. Bei den schmalen Spitzen muss man mit erheblichen Ausbrüchen rechnen.


Das kann man in der Tat völlig vergessen und die Nummer mit der Feile ist totaler Nonsens!
Als Werkstoff kommen eigentlich nur Rundstäbe(kein MUSS aber am Einfachsten) aus PVC, POM oder PE in Betracht, wobei ich PVC favorisieren würde, denn POM ist ziemlich teuer und nicht ganz so einfach und schnell zu bearbeiten.




Rubberduck schrieb:


> Damit das funktioniert muss man mit diesen Werkzeugen richtig gut sein. Aus der Fragestellung kann man ableiten, dass der TE das nicht ist.
> Ohne Zugriff auf einen passenden Maschinenpark *und* Kenntnisse im Umgang damit dürfte so ein Projekt zum Scheitern verurteilt sein.



Joo, ohne Drechselbank, Drehbank oder dergleichen ist das nicht zu machen.#d


----------



## Dr.Becks (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

wenn du auf eine Welle mehrere Einzelrollen machst könnte es doch auch gehen

https://www.agrimarkt.info/shop_detail.html?id=1006564

https://www.agrimarkt.info/shop_detail.html?id=106706254


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Als Werkstoff kommen eigentlich nur Rundstäbe(kein MUSS aber am Einfachsten) aus PVC, POM oder PE in Betracht, wobei ich PVC favorisieren würde, denn POM ist ziemlich teuer und nicht ganz so einfach und schnell zu bearbeiten.



Wie meinst du das genau? Was sollen das für Rundstäbe sein? Solche Rundstäbe wie diese hier?

http://www.google.de/search?q=rundst%C3%A4be&hl=de&tbo=d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=LEnYUPOrAoKH4ATs24GYCg&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAA&biw=1680&bih=949#hl=de&tbo=d&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=rundst%C3%A4be+pvc&oq=rundst%C3%A4be+pvc&gs_l=img.3...1842.6239.0.6464.4.4.0.0.0.0.141.471.0j4.4.0...0.0...1c.1.soBr16ZOxPU&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.bGE&fp=c080b2a353129d7b&bpcl=40096503&biw=1680&bih=949


Kann man da mit einer Drehbank oder einer Drechselbank die Rillen für die Boilies so "detailliert" bzw. so genau bearbeiten, dass die Boilies später gut durchflutschen?
Könnte man das PVC auch mit einer Feile bearbeiten oder reißt das auch so aus wie Holz?

Das Prinzip von Dr.Becks find ich auch nicht schlecht, nur frag ich mich ob es in der Praxis genau so gut ist wie in der Theorie...? ;+

Achso, und als/statt Motor würde ich vorerst (provisorisch) eine stärkere Bohrmaschine nehmen (kann sich natürlich noch ändern wenn die Mechanik irgendwann mal funktioniert|rolleyes)

LG Michi


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> ...Damit das funktioniert muss man mit diesen Werkzeugen richtig gut sein. Aus der Fragestellung kann man ableiten, dass der TE das nicht ist...



Was ist ein TE ???;+


----------



## gründler (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

Themenersteller also Du 



http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=boiliemaschine&_frs=1

guck da ab un zu mal rein da stehen öfter Walzen drin.


#h


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



gründler schrieb:


> Themenersteller also Du



Achso, ups, danke! |bigeyes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



Prof. Dr. Carp schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das genau? Was sollen das für Rundstäbe sein? Solche Rundstäbe wie diese hier?
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?q=rundst%C3%A4be&hl=de&tbo=d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=LEnYUPOrAoKH4ATs24GYCg&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAA&biw=1680&bih=949#hl=de&tbo=d&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=rundst%C3%A4be+pvc&oq=rundst%C3%A4be+pvc&gs_l=img.3...1842.6239.0.6464.4.4.0.0.0.0.141.471.0j4.4.0...0.0...1c.1.soBr16ZOxPU&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.bGE&fp=c080b2a353129d7b&bpcl=40096503&biw=1680&bih=949
> 
> ...



Ja logo, solche hier:
http://www.drehwerkstoffe.de/pvc-rundstangen.html

Und ja mit einer Dreh- oder Drechselbank geht das absolut präzise, schließlich dreht sich das Werkstück permanent.
Im Gegensatz dazu vergiss den Quatsch mit der Feile, das geht selbst mit viel Übung überhaupt nicht präzise.

Provesorien sind möglich, eine behelfsmäßige Drechselbank lässt sich aus Aluplattenmaterial und Kugel- oder Wälzlagern bauen, aber es ist nicht wenig aufwendig und nichts für jemanden dem die Funktion einer Drehbank nicht geläufig ist.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



Prof. Dr. Carp schrieb:


> Achso, und als/statt Motor würde ich vorerst (provisorisch) eine stärkere Bohrmaschine nehmen (kann sich natürlich noch ändern wenn die Mechanik irgendwann mal funktioniert|rolleyes)



Spar dir die Arbeit mit der Bohrmaschine. Zum Anfang kannst du nen Scheibenwischermotor nehmen, kosten doch nix die Dinger und haben reichlich Kraft. 
Aber bei deinen Fragen weiß ich nicht ob du genügend mechanisches Verständnis hast um sowas zu bauen. 

Die Frage die sich mir jedoch stellt, wieviele Bolies willst du herstellen? Wenn ich sehe wie schnell es mit nem Boilieroller geht, müssen es ja Unmengen sein die du brauchst.


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

Naja, wie viel brauch ich? Wenn ich halt mal die Boilieküche anschmeiß, dann will ich halt 7, 8 kilo auf einmal machen und dafür will ich nicht unbedingt den ganzen tag beschäftigt sein.

Noch ne andere Frage: Ich hab bisher meine Boilies immer mitm Rollbrett gerollt, aber ich hab keine baitgun für den teig. macht so eine investition viel sinn? meine boilies werden oft nicht ordentlich rund. ich dreh meine würste halt immer von hand...

und noch ne frage: an was liegt das, dass die boilies die ich mache meist sehr ähnlich schmecken (nach dem kochen)??
ich verwende eig oft ganz verschiedene mehle und mischungen aber die fertigen Boilies riechen trotzdem relativ gleich.#q

kann es sein dass ich mehr liquids, öle, flavour, usw. verwenden sollte??;+
weil wenn ich zb tutti frutti boilies und fisch boilies aus dem angelladen vergleiche riecht man da einen viel größeren und intensiveren unterschied wie bei meinen selfmade boilies.|kopfkrat


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

übrigens:

*FROHE WEIHNACHTEN AN ALLE*


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

Du willst ne Maschine aber hast nichtmal ne Baitgun?
Erstmal Baitgun bauen...


----------



## gründler (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Du willst ne Maschine aber hast nichtmal ne Baitgun?
> Erstmal Baitgun bauen...


 

Lohnt nicht gibs billiger als Neuware.


http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=baitgun&_sacat=0&_from=R40




#h


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> ...Erstmal Baitgun bauen...



Kann man eine Baitgun überhaupt selber bauen? Gibts dafür ne Anleitung im Web? Also wenns da was gibt, was keine Architekten-Kenntnisse benötigt, würd mich das auch interressieren!

Und technisch bin ich schon relativ begabt! Ich meine, weil vor n paar Stunden hat jmd geschrieben, dass er aus meinen Fragestellungen herraus denkt ich habe kein technisches Verständnis... Ich beginne im nächsten Herbst eine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker, ich hab also keinesfalls zwei linke hände falls ihr das denkt.

Kann mir vllt jemand ein Link reinstellen falls jemand so eine Anleitung oder ähnliches für eine Boiliegun parat hat!?
DANKESCHÖN


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

Vergleich mal:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Silikonauspresspistole-Silikonspritze-Kartuschenspritze-/390516716246?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Heimwerker_Handwerkzeug

und 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trend-Boilie-Gun-Boiliegun-Boiliespritze-Baitgun-SUPER-ZUM-BOILIEROLLEN-NEU-/360526290718?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r

Bauen ist da kein Aufwand, passenden Innenstempel und Deckel (dann kann man die Standardtüllen nutzen), fertig.

Aber für die paar Euro würde ich auch eher kaufen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

Vielleicht war auch ich gemeint ... und ich seh das immer noch so, daran ändert eine anstehende Ausbildung auch nichts. 
Aber das fehlende mechanische Verständnis ist ja keine Schande, könnte jedoch dazu führen das das Projekt in Frust endet. Denn solche Sachen wie Antriebsscheiben im richtigen Übersetzungsverhältnis musst du ja auch noch anfertigen, haltbare Lagerböcke, Motorhalterung ...


----------



## mapasuma (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

Hallo,

also als Material am besten POM gibts auch in Ebay günstig aber nicht unter 100mm zudem brauchst jemand der Sie dir drehen kann.

Güntige Walzen bekommst auch aus Belgien glaub 2 stück 120-150€ wenn mich das nicht täuscht. Einfach mal Googlen.

Aber wenn du gar keinen Plan hast einfach eine gebrauchte kaufen den so sparst dir ärger und jede menge Geld.

Selbstbau kostet auch ca. 350 -400Euros.


----------



## noob4ever (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das kann man in der Tat völlig vergessen und die Nummer mit der Feile ist totaler Nonsens!
> Als Werkstoff kommen eigentlich nur Rundstäbe(kein MUSS aber am Einfachsten) aus PVC, POM oder PE in Betracht, wobei ich PVC favorisieren würde, denn POM ist ziemlich teuer und nicht ganz so einfach und schnell zu bearbeiten.
> 
> 
> ...




Vorsicht bei PE, es wift sich, d.h. die Walzen verlieren mit der Zeit ihre Form.



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Spar dir die Arbeit mit der Bohrmaschine.  Zum Anfang kannst du nen Scheibenwischermotor nehmen, kosten doch nix  die Dinger und haben reichlich Kraft.
> Aber bei deinen Fragen weiß ich nicht ob du genügend mechanisches Verständnis hast um sowas zu bauen.
> 
> Die Frage die sich mir jedoch stellt, wieviele Bolies willst du  herstellen? Wenn ich sehe wie schnell es mit nem Boilieroller geht,  müssen es ja Unmengen sein die du brauchst.



Ok, was ist denn einfacher? Eine Bohrmaschine zu nehmen, die sogar stufenlos regelbar ist, kurz dranzuhalten ODER einen Wischermotor besorgen, diesen dann durch Riemenscheiben auf die richtige Geschwindigkeit bringen, dazu noch jede Menge Kupplungen bauen/kaufen? Dazu kommt noch das dieser 12V ist und nur mit einer 12V Batterie oder aufwendiger Elekronik betrieben werden kann.



Prof. Dr. Carp schrieb:


> Naja, wie viel brauch ich? Wenn ich halt  mal die Boilieküche anschmeiß, dann will ich halt 7, 8 kilo auf einmal  machen und dafür will ich nicht unbedingt den ganzen tag beschäftigt  sein.
> 
> Noch ne andere Frage: Ich hab bisher meine Boilies immer mitm Rollbrett  gerollt, aber ich hab keine baitgun für den teig. macht so eine  investition viel sinn? meine boilies werden oft nicht ordentlich rund.  ich dreh meine würste halt immer von hand...
> 
> ...



Hmm, wie ich sehe werden hier gerade alle Themen durcheinander geschmissen. Können wir bei einem bleiben?
Also was bruchst du jetzt? Eine Baitgun, Boilierezepte oder Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine?

Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254869 noch ein paar Anregungen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



> Ok, was ist denn einfacher? Eine Bohrmaschine zu nehmen, die sogar  stufenlos regelbar ist, kurz dranzuhalten ODER einen Wischermotor  besorgen, diesen dann durch Riemenscheiben auf die richtige  Geschwindigkeit bringen, dazu noch jede Menge Kupplungen bauen/kaufen?  Dazu kommt noch das dieser 12V ist und nur mit einer 12 Batterie oder  aufwendiger Elekronik betrieben werden kann.


Aufwändig? 
Eine Welle direkt angeflanscht, die zweite per Kette oder Riemen irgendwo bei ~ 1:3 übersetzt, sollte wohl machbar sein.
Aber wenn du lieber "mal kurz deine Bohrmaschine dranhälst" ... am besten an beide Wellen gleichzeitig :q

Und warum Batterien, ein Netzteil is mittlerweile garnicht mehr so ungewöhnlich...

Aber mir is es eh egal, bin mal auf deine fertige Maschine gespannt, bisher ja schön sauber gearbeitet, gefällt mir.


----------



## mapasuma (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

<<<<<< versteht jetzt hier gar nichts mehr  )


----------



## mapasuma (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

Schau mal in Ebay nach Grillmotoren...


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Hmm, wie ich sehe werden hier gerade alle Themen durcheinander geschmissen. Können wir bei einem bleiben?
> Also was bruchst du jetzt? Eine Baitgun, Boilierezepte oder Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine?



Ja sorry, hab da iwie nicht "dran gedacht", war so eig auch nicht geplant. SORRY!
Das Thema sollte und soll sich auch weiterhin um Walzen und Boiliemaschinen drehen!
Sorry!


Ich werde auch auf jeden Fall an Anfang des Projekts bei einer Bohrmaschine als Motor bleiben.
Die Walzen werde ich vermutlich dann aus PVC machen
Wo bekomme ich diese Walzen dann her? Gibt es die in jedem Baumarkt?


----------



## mapasuma (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

Was soll den der ganze Spass für dich kosten ca.?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> ....Aus deinen Posts sieht man recht deutlich, dass du nicht viele Kenntnisse zur spanenden Bearbeitung von Metallen und Kunststoffen hast. Das hat mit technischem Verständnis oder Geschick nichts zu tun. Es ist nicht umsonst ein eigener Lehrberuf.....


So schaut's aus, am Beispiel der Feilenthematik oder Frage nach dem Werkstoff, deutlich geworden.
Zudem bemerke ich mit schwindender Begeisterung, dass die Jugend von heute(wie jede Generation) ihre Eigenheiten hat. Dabei leider negativ auffallend:
- Selbstüberschätzung
- megamäßig ausgeprägte Ungeduld und mangelnde Ausdauer
- verwechseln von: "wissen wie etwas geht" und "echtem Können(beherrschen)". Letzteres ist schon altersbedingt ausgeschlossen, weil erst nach mind. 7 Jahren Erfahrung bei täglicher Praxis, überhaupt spruchreif!(meine Meinung, wie auch die anderer alter Säcke)


----------



## mapasuma (11. April 2013)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

Fertige Boiliemaschine Planung Sep 2012 Bau 2012/2013 mehr Bilder und Videos demnächst auf der Webseite!


----------



## clauso (12. April 2013)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

ganz ehrlich? Wenn du mal 7-8kg abrollen willst und dein hintergedanke zeiterstparnis ist, hol dir erstmal nen kompressor und eine kleine Baitgun. Einen Kompressor hast du / deine Familie vielleicht schon irgendwo stehen und die Gun kostet dich um die 60€. Damit brauchst du für die würste und fürs rollen maximal 3 stunden bei der gewünschten menge...

Danach kannst du dir immer noch überlegen, eine Maschine zu bauen.

Fang mit den Basics an und taste dich stück für stück an die Materie ran.

Gruß

Clauso


----------



## waschlabaschdu (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

Ich misch jetzt noch einmal mit..
Also wegen der unförmigen holz"rundungen"...
Ist doch schnuppe ob der boilie jetzt ganz rund ist oder vielleicht sogar ein quadrat... Im gegenteil meist ist es sogar besser 
Lg


----------



## chris30 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Walzen für eine Boiliemaschine*

moin 

ich weis nicht obs dir hilft aber vllt sonst jemandem der einen
günstigen boilieroller bauen will#6

ich hab einfach ein Kunststoffblock genommen diesen zurechtgesägt und dann eben gebohrt. Dann einfach in der mitte nochmal durchsägen, ein bischen schmirgeln um zu entgraten, fertig !
Den Kunststoff hab ich aus ner Firma als Rest bekommen (solche Blöcke bekommen häufig die Azubis an der Drehmaschine)
So hab ich mir einen Boilieroller für lau gebastelt :q


----------

